

Meet Lamar Smith: Rep To Head House Committee On Science, Space, And Technology - simba-hiiipower
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/5/3725768/meet-lamar-smith

======
anilgupta
Here's a good breakdown of his voting history on technology issues:

<http://www.ontheissues.org/TX/Lamar_Smith.htm#Technology>

Not a great picture. Voted against network neutrality, sponsored SOPA,
although he did vote against taxing Internet access.

~~~
mtgx
From all that I gather that the principle by which he votes is aiding his
corporate friends. That's probably the most common trait with his voting
record, and I doubt it has anything to do with any real beliefs of how
politics should work.

